# Kindle Fire weak wi-fi



## PurpleDog

My 1st generation Kindle Fire, for some reason, does not receive a stong signal from my router. I am constantly getting the "failure to retreive email" notification and when I try to stream Prime or HBO GO video, the picture is pizelated, starts and stops, and then disconnects. Even when I place the Fire on top of my router, I get only 2 bars - the indicator of signal strength.

I have a 2 iPads, an iPod Touch, and a Dell laptop that all get a strong wifi signal. They all work well with Amazon Prime Video and HBO GO. 

After about 1 hour on the phone with Kindle support, they told me that they would have to refer the case to a "technical advisor," and that they would get back to me in "a day or 2". I'm 99.9% sure the Fire is no longer under warranty.  

Does anyone have any ideas ? 
What are my options with Amazon Support ? 
If send them back this Fire, will they give a a break on a refurb replacement ? 
Or is my Fire now best used as a coaster ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Occasionally I have difficulty connecting. It's usually fixed by toggling the WiFi off and then back on. OR by 'forgetting' the connection and then re-teaching. You could also try re-setting the router to be sure it's sending a good signal.

It is, of course, possible, that the WiFi receiver has failed on the Fire. As it's out of warranty, there's nothing Amazon would be _required_ to do. But if they ultimately have no suggestions, you might ask if there's any kind of consideration they can provide on a replacement. They've done that in the past with eInk devices.


----------



## ginaf20697

Try here

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,143284.0.html


----------



## PurpleDog

Thanks Ann in Arlington and GinaF20697. 

I've tried all those tips and still have poor reception. I have tried sitting right next to the router and doing a hard re-set, and still only get one dot and 1 curved arc bar showing in the wifi indicator thingy.

I'm not up in the wired high tech part of VA like you Ann; I'm down in the part of VA where we have more cows than people. I use Verizon as my internet provider and even on a good day I get 2.5-2.7 MPBS max download speed. If it rains is gets slower. My brother in Tampa uses a company called BrightHouse and he gets 15-20 MPBS download speed. But what is a mystery to me is why my iPads stream video flawlessly and the Kindle supposed super duper Silk experience is choppy and pixelated.  

I was actually starting to get used to the Fire and was using it more and more, and now this wifi problem has cropped up.   I guess I will wait to hear from them; hopefully they will offer to sell me a refurb at a good price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You might want to try an alternate browser. . . . . they can be legally loaded from 1mobile.  I use chrome and I've heard others say dolphin is god.


----------



## Olmanrivah

Take it to another WiFi ( like a neighbor's or Starbucks ).  If it doesn't work there it's your Kindle, if it does work, it's your Router.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11

Is your problem solved now? Please feel free to visit this link http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200729330for further info about Kindle. Thanks.


----------



## Hadou

Ann in Arlington said:


> You might want to try an alternate browser. . . . . they can be legally loaded from 1mobile. I use chrome and I've heard others say dolphin is god.


I wouldn't equate Dolphin to being a deity, but it's pretty good.


----------



## PurpleDog

Olmanrivah said:


> Take it to another WiFi ( like a neighbor's or Starbucks ). If it doesn't work there it's your Kindle, if it does work, it's your Router.


Great idea ! 
I actually found an old StarBucks gift card in my glove compartment last week and it still had $22 on it. So off I went.

I had an amazing piece of coffeecake and a large coffee. I could eat thier coffeecake every morning ! Mmmmmmm.

My Fire would say connected while inside but still had only the dot and one arc bar.

I think I've pretty much determined that is the Fire and not the wifi.

=(


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hadou said:


> I wouldn't equate Dolphin to being a deity, but it's pretty good.




Hey. . .it was early: pre-caffeine!


----------



## PurpleDog

Here's an update and a question. 
An Amazon customer service person called me and asked me to create and email them some log files, which I did. I got this email back:

Hello,
Thanks for sending us your Kindle log files. We appreciate you taking the time to send these to us in order to help diagnose the issue. Your message has been automatically forwarded to the correct recipients.
This e-mail address is used solely for obtaining device logs, if you have an issue unrelated to the log files you have sent, please contact Kindle customer service by phone or email using the Contact Us option on the right side of the Kindle Support pages at: http://www.amazon.com/kindlesupport

I did ask if my Fire was under warranty and it - surprisingly - is, for about 7 more days. My question is this: why am I having to go thru all of this troubleshooting if the Fire is still under warranty ? Should I ask them to just send me a refurbished replacement ?


----------

